# Roadmaster Bug Eye Supreme On Ebay Starts At $10000



## szathmarig (May 1, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Roadm...820643?hash=item28175026e3:g:jK4AAOSwlfxXGkDb


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2016)

Get a jump on next year's Coaster's CWC Ride



 

 K

 








View attachment 311584


----------



## Junkhunter (May 2, 2016)

He has a nice Elgin twin 50 also. See 'other items". It's funny he values the Roadmaster to be worth more than the Elgin. Or to be worth nearly as much as a Victor hard tire safety. He's a reputable dealer, but I think he may be a bit off on that one.


----------



## jkent (May 2, 2016)

Junkhunter said:


> He has a nice Elgin twin 50 also. See 'other items". It's funny he values the Roadmaster to be worth more than the Elgin. Or to be worth nearly as much as a Victor hard tire safety. He's a reputable dealer, but I think he may be a bit off on that one.




None the less, It's just a starting bid. He could be low on a particular bike hoping to draw some early bidders.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 2, 2016)

THE ART DECO DESIGN IS APPEALING AND UNIQUE!
HOW MANY OF THOSE EXIST?
CERTAINLY IT IS THE RARITY AND BEAUTY THAT VALUES THIS BICYCLE.
HOW MANY OF US HAVE EVER EVEN SEEN ONE OF THESE BIKES BEFORE?
TRULY A GEM.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 2, 2016)

Junkhunter said:


> He has a nice Elgin twin 50 also. See 'other items". It's funny he values the Roadmaster to be worth more than the Elgin. Or to be worth nearly as much as a Victor hard tire safety. He's a reputable dealer, but I think he may be a bit off on that one.




The roadmaster IS more valuable, rare and desirable than the twin 50. Word around the campfire is he sold an original paint bug eye for $14k not all that long ago. You didn't hear that from me though.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 2, 2016)

If I was too ever spend 10K on a bike (which I wouldn't) that would be it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 2, 2016)

But it's not real...
Chris


----------



## kingsilver (May 2, 2016)

Reproduction steel tank?


----------



## ohdeebee (May 2, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> But it's not real...
> Chris




Good point. However, a reproduction steel tank is about as good as it's going to get in most cases. What did the last loose tank sell for? $7k?


----------



## slick (May 2, 2016)

I have one made of glass and didn't pay outta my a..! Far left in the red oxide primer.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2016)

I would rank the repo steel tank bikes higher than the glass tanks but at the end of the day they are both still repos and aren't going to have the value of a real bike. I heard the number to be higher than $14k for the original paint bike. Both the '37 and '38 RMS fall into the realm of "rare". I don't believe there are more than a dozen of either known. Feel free to prove me wrong by posting pics, and better yet, include serial numbers! V/r Shawn


----------



## OhioJones (May 3, 2016)

I scrapped four out last week. Needed meth money. Shux...


----------



## THE STIG (May 3, 2016)

prolly get $20K @ Copake


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> prolly get $20K @ Copake




Yea those guys from NY will spend whatever it takes! V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (May 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea those guys from NY will spend whatever it takes! V/r Shawn


----------



## OhioJones (May 3, 2016)

NY is a beaut of a state. People may very well be tainted, though.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I would rank the repo steel tank bikes higher than the glass tanks but at the end of the day they are both still repos and aren't going to have the value of a real bike. I heard the number to be higher than $14k for the original paint bike. Both the '37 and '38 RMS fall into the realm of "rare". I don't believe there are more than a dozen of either known. Feel free to prove me wrong by posting pics, and better yet, include serial numbers! V/r Shawn




$14k plus wouldn't surprise me in the least. Especially for an original paint example. There were also rumors of a his/hers pair hitting $30k a few years ago, and the lady, as pretty as she may be isn't a $15,000 bike. I don't recall if those were original or restored. And again, just like the most recent original paint sale this is a lot of hearsay until the buyer or seller spills the beans. 

Looks like Mark dropped the price to $8900. A guy can't build one for that, repop steel tank or not.


----------



## bikebozo (May 3, 2016)

people at copake are from all over the world , there is no set price on anything , watch Prestons auction in georgia the last weekend in may , there will be people from all over the world trying to outbid each other , look at post copake sale prices , they are all over the price range , of so called rare bikes ..  I just know what i have seen in my many years involved ,..  there are lots of these rare bikes sitting in homes , neglected


----------



## slick (May 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I would rank the repo steel tank bikes higher than the glass tanks but at the end of the day they are both still repos and aren't going to have the value of a real bike. I heard the number to be higher than $14k for the original paint bike. Both the '37 and '38 RMS fall into the realm of "rare". I don't believe there are more than a dozen of either known. Feel free to prove me wrong by posting pics, and better yet, include serial numbers! V/r Shawn





The resale value doesn't bother me being a repop. Ill never sell it. My frame is a real serial numbered girls frame that was converted. So thevonly issue is the tank. My Hiawatha Arrow was a glass tank bike. Nobody ever knew until i told them. Its about the enjoyment of owning one, riding it, and seeing the other peoples expressions when they see it, not knowing what it is, or that it even truly was a production bike. Most people think its a custom creation. 

As far as the steel reproduction tank, i guarantee nobody would know after its painted. They are very nice tanks. If i had the chance to buy one, i would in a heartbeat. 

How many fake restored Aerocycles are out there....a ton. Ive heard lots of stories and seen a few hodge podges of crap being sold off as a "real" one. 

The point of these beautiful bikes in my eyes is riding them.


----------



## Robertriley (May 5, 2016)

slick said:


> The resale value doesn't bother me being a repop. Ill never sell it. My frame is a real serial numbered girls frame that was converted. So thevonly issue is the tank. My Hiawatha Arrow was a glass tank bike. Nobody ever knew until i told them. Its about the enjoyment of owning one, riding it, and seeing the other peoples expressions when they see it, not knowing what it is, or that it even truly was a production bike. Most people think its a custom creation.
> 
> As far as the steel reproduction tank, i guarantee nobody would know after its painted. They are very nice tanks. If i had the chance to buy one, i would in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...




I've seen both of Slicks repop tank bikes, both get a crap load of attention and catch everyone's eyes.  Matter of fact, I had a somewhat rare bike out at the coasters "Roadmaster Ride" and it got hardly no attention at all and not a single photo of it was posted.   Slicks primered glass tank put my ride to shame.  Fake tank or not it's a cool ass bike!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 5, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I've seen both of Slicks repop tank bikes, both get a crap load of attention and catch everyone's eyes.  Matter of fact, I had a somewhat rare bike out at the coasters "Roadmaster Ride" and it got hardly no attention at all and not a single photo of it was posted.   Slicks primered glass tank put my ride to shame.  Fake tank or not it's a cool ass bike!



I dig it....want one

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (May 5, 2016)

Thanks Robert Riley and Obi. I appreciate that. I do love your flat tank Robert. Very tough bike to find. Your grill tank Colson is another rad rare bike on my list.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I've seen both of Slicks repop tank bikes, both get a crap load of attention and catch everyone's eyes.  Matter of fact, I had a somewhat rare bike out at the coasters "Roadmaster Ride" and it got hardly no attention at all and not a single photo of it was posted.   Slicks primered glass tank put my ride to shame.  Fake tank or not it's a cool ass bike!




Just when I was gonna take some pics of your "Flat(Zephyr) Tank", you took off to be Ty's muscle when those douches wouldn't return his phone


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 5, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Just when I was gonna take some pics of your "Flat(Zephyr) Tank", you took off to be Ty's muscle when those douches wouldn't return his phone



That sounds fun

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## poolboy1 (May 22, 2016)

Bike looks great Chris


----------

